# Thinking of moving to Dubai



## nattybabe (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I'm wondering if anyone can give me any advice as to where to live in Dubai? I will be working in legal and will have a monthly wage of around 16,000Dh. I assume there is a business area? I don't think I'll be able to afford a car so i will have to get buses or taxis. Therefore I don't want to be far from work. 

I want to share with people as that's a great way to save money and meet people. 

If anyone can give me any advice at all about the move (thinking for next year), lifestyle and accommodation I'd be grateful. 

Thanks, 

Natalie


----------



## Emma S (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Natalie,

I am also looking to move... in the new year!

Dubai is great and safe and taxi's are also very cheap. Ussually from most places its about £4 maximum i found it. The Jumeirah part is the nicest and safest to live i'd say. Or the springs areas. But they seem to be villa's instead of apartments. Theres a great brittish community out there but daunting making tht first big move and rebuilding a new life and friend circle out there... i'm excited but scared about the new friends bit myself!
When are you looking to move and are you looking to share accommodation? Have you already got a job offer or just playing with the whole idea at the moment?..

Anyway, best wishes,

Emma


----------



## chinoy_blue (Jan 25, 2008)

hi Natalie, please do let me know once you arrive here...I will show you all around...I donot know which area is your office but if you inform me so I coudl guide you...hope we could be great friends.

My email: chinoy_blue at yhoo dot com

Thanking you,

Kamran


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

16,000 a month? that won't get you anywhere - please rethink your decision. You won't be able to afford an apartment on this income so villa sharing is your only option really.


----------

